# Black Mountain of Maine February 20 2015 - Angry Beavers Glade Video



## salsgang (Feb 21, 2015)

Great day at Black Mountain of Maine in Rumford. They have great beginner and intermediate cruisers, and with the new gladed terrain they are turning this mountain into a playground for skiers of all abilities.


All summer / fall a group called the Angry Beavers of Black Mountain have maintained and created new glades for Black. The trees offer great spacing and natural / man made features to bounce around. If you are new to glades, this is a great spot to get a taste... but there are great challenging runs as well so everyone will be happy.


Black is real ski mountain. They offer a 1,380 foot vertical drop, a newer triple lift servicing the summit and a great base lodge... not to mention a world-class Nordic facility. The conditions don't get any better than this. At day ticket rates of $15/$25 how can you go wrong? 


Video of the day:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2015)

sweet!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 21, 2015)

Good stuff.   It looks like fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice production.  Black should confiscate that video and put it on their web site.   I'm surprised the old man would encourage woods skiing.   Good news.    I wish Magic had a video like this - pretty well-rounded.   Looks like quite a few good woods areas for beginners/intermediates.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2015)

Black Mountain of Maine is a huge reason I keep going to the AZ Summit!  Place is a gem, marked and unmarked glades are fantastic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2015)

A good buddy of mine from High School recently moved to Maine.  He had been on ski patrol at Killington for a long time and took a part time weekend patrolling gig at Black with his GF. They are pretty hardened folk and actually sleep in the summit patrol shack on Saturday Nights.  Despite Black being a fraction of the size as Killington, they really love it and think the place will only get better and better as a tree skiing destination.  I really need to get up there.



And on side note........the crap Techno Auto-tuned skiing soundtracks really need to die a fast and violent death.  The whole futuristic computer generated sound in so many ski videos nowadays is awful.


----------



## salsgang (Feb 22, 2015)

Cool on your ski patrol buddy deadhead. Awesome that that he spends the night in the patrol shack and loves the place.

 Sorry we didn't run the video soundtrack by you before we published it. Nice language.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2015)

haha.....no worries sal.   Different strokes.  Apologies for the cuss word.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 22, 2015)

billski said:


> Nice production.  Black should confiscate that video and put it on their web site.   I'm surprised the old man would encourage woods skiing.



Which old man?


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2015)

Play some Zeppelin next time and then everyone will be happy.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

snow must be deep.  No snow snakes anywhere.  Where do they keep the rocks?  :blink:


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Which old man?


  Oops, I am confusing it with BM of NH.


----------



## JAM614 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great video by as usual by the Salisbury family.  We've pretty much just scratched the surface for future trails.  Plan to have another 3-4 glades added to the mix for next season.  Something for every ability.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

billski said:


> Oops, I am confusing it with BM of NH.



Black of NH has several glades as well.........


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 23, 2015)

JAM614 said:


> Great video by as usual by the Salisbury family.  We've pretty much just scratched the surface for future trails.  Plan to have another 3-4 glades added to the mix for next season.  Something for every ability.


I noticed a trail "Little Black" is on the map for future expansion skiers left off the top. Any idea when that may go on line?
That could be pretty sweet leading into the Upper Beaver glades.

Also, East Bowl expansion? Nice work on the St John Glade btw! Kind of a little strange with a slight double fall line but we enjoyed it. You guys do great work and we love the tree spacing.
The day I was up there a couple weeks ago we hammered Swift to Rapid glade as the preferred combo.


----------



## JAM614 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Expansion*



xwhaler said:


> I noticed a trail "Little Black" is on the map for future expansion skiers left off the top. Any idea when that may go on line?
> That could be pretty sweet leading into the Upper Beaver glades.
> 
> Also, East Bowl expansion? Nice work on the St John Glade btw! Kind of a little strange with a slight double fall line but we enjoyed it. You guys do great work and we love the tree spacing.
> The day I was up there a couple weeks ago we hammered Swift to Rapid glade as the preferred combo.



Thanks Xwhaler.
  Glad that you enjoyed the Saint John Glade.  It is indeed a tad off camber but because of that fact it also holds snow that is stripped from the main trail.  We have tried to take advantage of similar trail development where-ever we can and it seems to help build the base.  We hope to lengthen the Saint John Glade on the upper end for next season.   Also the skier's right of the Saint John trail will have a short glade that will exit about where the current entrance to the SJG.
 The Little Black is not really possible due the location to a cliffband in the middle of the proposed run. Looks good on paper anyways : )
 There is a sweet line that will run kinda parallel to the Upper Beaver and drop all the way to the Sunday trail.  We need a monster volunteer effort to make that happen.
 There is hope for a push to the summit, about another 200 Vertical feet, that allows access via a traverse into the east bowl that has a ton of potential for steep hardwood glades in a mature forest.  A surface lift of some sort would be ideal.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow nice video!


----------

